# Antigona small v’s mini (is small too big?)



## MissDee

Hello all,

I have been eyeing the Antigona and have a few questions please?

How big/ large is the small please? 

I’m only 5ft but the small seems much bigger than the mini.

I have just bought a saint Laurent toy Loulou and was worried about going over board on the mini bag buying! 

I’m looking for a day bag (not necessarily work as I carry a laptop) when I need to carry a bit more than the essentials 

Thank you
MissDee


----------



## jaskg144

For me the small is the perfect size for a day where you need to carry a bit more than just a phone and wallet.

I love that I can carry a makeup bag, bottle of water and maybe a book in the small. It’s a great in between size bag. I don’t usually like medium sized bags but this is slightly smaller than that, which is why I like it  definitely not a mini bag size.


----------



## JenJBS

I'm 4'11" and found the small to be too big, and too heavy. At first I thought they'd accidentally sent me a medium. I wouldn't call it a small bag at all.


----------



## randr21

MissDee said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have been eyeing the Antigona and have a few questions please?
> 
> How big/ large is the small please?
> 
> I’m only 5ft but the small seems much bigger than the mini.
> 
> I have just bought a saint Laurent toy Loulou and was worried about going over board on the mini bag buying!
> 
> I’m looking for a day bag (not necessarily work as I carry a laptop) when I need to carry a bit more than the essentials
> 
> Thank you
> MissDee


I think you should try the mini, based on your height and needs.


----------



## nsriva

MissDee said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have been eyeing the Antigona and have a few questions please?
> 
> How big/ large is the small please?
> 
> I’m only 5ft but the small seems much bigger than the mini.
> 
> I have just bought a saint Laurent toy Loulou and was worried about going over board on the mini bag buying!
> 
> I’m looking for a day bag (not necessarily work as I carry a laptop) when I need to carry a bit more than the essentials
> 
> Thank you
> MissDee



I'm 5ft too and both looked good on me. However the small fit like a medium sized bag on me, carried with handle or as a shoulder bag. The mini was like a small size and is a good size for more than essentials. Also can worn crossbody.  So it depends on what you're planning to carry. pm me if you'd like to see pics of me trying em on! HTH


----------



## MissDee

Thank you so much. 

This is what I usually carry:

Cles 
Small pouch card holder 
iPhone 
Power pack 
AirPods 
Sunglasses (folding) 
Lipstick/ compact powder 

Would the mini, hold the above and an umbrella and a small bottle of water? 

Many thanks
MissDee


----------



## nsriva

MissDee said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> This is what I usually carry:
> 
> Cles
> Small pouch card holder
> iPhone
> Power pack
> AirPods
> Sunglasses (folding)
> Lipstick/ compact powder
> 
> Would the mini, hold the above and an umbrella and a small bottle of water?
> 
> Many thanks
> MissDee



Yes I believe so! I'll let someone else confirm since I don't own one. 
But check out this video, she is 5ft (or around that) and she compares the 2 sizes and fits in quite a bit including a large coffee mug in the mini.


----------



## bagsamplified

MissDee said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have been eyeing the Antigona and have a few questions please?
> 
> How big/ large is the small please?
> 
> I’m only 5ft but the small seems much bigger than the mini.
> 
> I have just bought a saint Laurent toy Loulou and was worried about going over board on the mini bag buying!
> 
> I’m looking for a day bag (not necessarily work as I carry a laptop) when I need to carry a bit more than the essentials
> 
> Thank you
> MissDee


As a day bag size wise it can fit what you've mentioned but definitely not a laptop. Maybe an ipad mini but I don't own that to check. 

It's also bulky and heavy but I like the look of mine too much to bring myself to sell it so far.


----------



## sophiegray

Yes, i believe that the mini will fit your lifestyle and built. The small might be too big for you. I stand 5’6 and the small looks just right.


----------



## NP5191

I feel like the small is a great inbetween bag !


----------



## SpeedyJC

I just ordered a small Antigona on a total whim. I am petite about 5'2 96 pounds so I am hoping it looks good on me. I thought about a mini but was worried it would be too tiny.


----------



## sellmysoulforhandbags

Hi I'm around 5ft also like you and I have mini one. I find that mini has plenty of room. I like that it's not too big so if you want to wear it cross body, it's still look nice and not awkward cause it is a bulky bag. I was afraid with the weight also cause I read the small could be quite heavy. My only complaint is that sometimes (well not happen a lot but still annoying) the strap detach from the bag by itself. Good luck with your choice!


----------

